# Was this a bit high?



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen complete bikes in rough shape with the rack included sell for less than half this price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## raidingclosets (Dec 13, 2010)

It definitely seemed high for what they normally sell for. It looks straighter than most you see for sale and is also in decent original paint, which if someone is a stickler for details is a must to finish off putting a bike together that looks like it was never apart.  I was definitely surprised, I've watched these racks for a number of years and seem to remember about $450 being the top dollar (on ebay) previously.  But, I guess all it takes is two bidders...who REALLY want the thing.

Jason


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks to be one of those needle in a haystack kind of parts, that rarely come up for sale. I know _I'd_ never pay that much for a mere rack, regardless!


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably sold to an Aerocycle fanatic that needs to buddy-ride a friend on occasion.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good news is we might see more early Schwinn racks show up on ebay. It seems that most every time something goes for big bucks people think it is time to sell. Only problem is the guy that was willing to spend 910.00 already has.


----------

